# Tricycle Rivet Help



## turnby (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm restoring a Childs Raleigh Tricycle from the 80's. I'm at the stage of re-assembling the thing, but how to put the rivets in has stumped me.

There are four rivets on the trike.  Two for the mud gaurd and two which holds the front wheel (and thud pedals) to the Frame. See the photos below before restoration to see what I mean.

I have a rivet gun like the one on here but can't see how that would work when then wheel and frame gets in the way.








Suggest and advice welcome


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd stick a nice nut and bolt in there.


----------

